# switching my boring old case!!!! advise?



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

i am thinking of switching cases, my case is old and boring. I have a dell dimension and i was wondering if it was possible to switch cases myne is just old and boring ??????


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What model Dell?


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

dimension e520


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look at the spec on the Dell support site to see if that is a BTX board . . if so, it will not fit in a ATX case


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

i cant find what type of motherboard


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

The easy way to tell the difference.
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/kandalf/va9000swa.asp
This case can either be an ATX or a BTX with the optional rear panel.
the BTX is Basically a mirror of an ATX.


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

so its a btx if its on the right and an atx if its on the left


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes
Or as in the case of the thermaltake case the expantion slots are on to for the BTX and The bottom for ATX.
The Key is the location of the expantion slots.


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah all my hookups are on the right


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Then you will be limited to btx cases


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

:upset::upset:yep:upset::upset:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You could alwasy paint the Dell case bright yellow!


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

what a good idea lol no my dad does plexiglass and hes gunna put a plexiglass window in it btw


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Way cool . .


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

ill post pics wen its done


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

sweetness =)


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

oh yeah it might be a whille though


----------

